# Cachets Quads!



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

After much nail biting and patting on the head by the ever patient mods of this forum, I present the first four kids of our goating adventures!

In order of their appearance:









Doeling, buckskin with a bit of splashing on the sides, frosted muzzle and ears.









Buckling, Buckskin with a bit of splashing on the sides as well.









Doeling, Dark buckskin with lots of white splashing and frosting on ears and muzzle.









Doeling, Buckskin with a bit of white splashing.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW the 3rd one is sooooo tiny!

VERY CUTE!

CONGRATS


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

She is sooo small. Shes the one who has scared the crap out of us. Mama has rejected her so far, and shes so weak we are afraid to put her back out yet. >.< But shes warm, and is testing her little legs now. So shes trying!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! They are adorable!! I also love that little one, wow she's tiny and oh sooooo cute! I hope she continues to get stronger, and eventually she'll catch up with the others


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Shes doing well so far. :clap: Of course we are hitting the coffee hardcore, because there is NO sleeping tonight with her. She took a bottle of colostrum from mom (hard earned by yours truly..mama did NOT appreciate being milked, and also has tiny tiny orfices >.<), and then a bit of colostrum supplement, because we did not want to wake poor mama back up right now as shes sleeping soundly. Maybe in an hour or so. Shes getting louder, belly feels round, and shes tottering around my living room.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are precious! Good job!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I want that little dark buckskin doeling! oh my goshhhh!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are terrific! Four is a chore. I can't imagine more than that. Good luck with the little one, she is darling. Of course they all are.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.......... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful Babies!!! Congratulations!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwwweeee!!!  Congrats!!! Good luck with the little doeling. Sounds like you have a house goat! LOL They are all just precious!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the third one! Beautiful kids. Good luck with them.


----------

